# Kayak Diving Trip - Newcastle/ Central Coast



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Guys,

I don't know how many people on this site actually do kayak diving, but I am going to take my scuba gear out and give it ago from Cobra Fish n Dive. I am still picking the location but plan to do this in the next couple of weeks. If there are any kayak scuba divers out there keen to give it ago, then let me know.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Shoota, next time im up at NSW at fish rock cave thereabouts i'll drop you a line and we might go do a SCUBA off the yaks. Fish rock cave could be done but would require some planning. Theres a beach and bush camping ground around the base of the lighthouse were you could launch from rather than the long trip from the town at SW rocks. Anyhow have fun with your new yak. Its a great yak.
mat


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fish rock cave is such a cool dive. I still have a couple of really beautiful (empty) cowrie shells I picked up from around the base of the rock in about 10m while looking for nudibranchs. There were live cowries too, and talk about cray heaven inside the cave :shock: I did a charter trip from SWR, it would be a long paddle from there, a yak dive with launch site close by would be unreal 8)


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Its a great dive hey Squidder, Ive done it about 20 x or more over the last 20.Ive done a recon for a beach launch for a yak....its not that far. Check out google maps for SW Rocks NSW. Notice that the rock is less than 2 kms from the beach at the bush camping site. Even though we have dived it before, the stunt value of a yak dive at this site would be a buzz.


----------

